
Ask HN: How would have Covid-19 impacted release of Pokemon GO? - kooskoos
How would have COVID-19 impacted release of Pokemon GO? Would Pokemon GO have been banned given the times?
======
schwartzworld
Did Pokemon go require you to be with groups of people, especially indoors? if
not, it would probably have been fine.

~~~
kooskoos
Well it uses AR, so it did require to go out more. Also they ban players on
using location mocking. There are many news articles where people form groups
out in search of rare Pokemons.

